# Mr, Mr.......I've got myself a TT....Yippeeee!!



## Black D (Jul 9, 2009)

8) :lol:  :-*

Hello everyone, I think perhaps you have some idea how I'm feeling right now. To say I'm happy to finally have got a TT, especially in sexy, gorgeous, cool, sophisticated BLACK is a slight understatement :wink: I'm so ridiculously excited I've been waking up at 4 in the morning, having a look at her and getting on-line to find out about anything TT!!

I am a TT virgin  I kind of did this back to front. Bought the vehicle before I did the all the research I would normally do before acquiring a new car. If I'm honest this has been more a purchase of the heart than the head!  Lets hope it doesn't all end in tears  But why would it, it's a TT :-| Some cars you don't mind spending the inevitable large amounts of cash to keep them on the road. Nothing to do with the feel good factor, just plain necessity, you understand. :lol:

Have always loved the TT from first sight, rather like my ducati, so always said one day I will have one. Friday last week, due to circumstances, started thinking about one. Monday this week paid my deposit, Wednesday picked up my first ever TT, a black 225 convertible, just in time for the 09 evenTT at Rother Valley, which incidentally is my old stomping ground. I'm now Lincolnshire based but I intend to be there to ogle all the other TT's.....particularly the mods. I can then start the never ending wish list that leads to financial ruin but increased smiles per mile, and a slow descent into "that's my car that is" silly grinnning, self denial of financial extravagence, justified by unbelievable levels of life improvement over absolute necessity!! :?

But then again, what's life without a little (but hopefully as much as possible) fun!!

Now is that the need to do some work beckoning me. [smiley=book2.gif]

That was my short version of hello :wink:

Antony


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Know exactly how you feel, having owned my TTR for only a week. Planning the mode already 

Josh


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome see you at the National day


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome, thanks for sparing us the long version :roll:

You have however forgotten to post the obligatory pictures


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hello welcome to the forum


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice intro, black ragtop, what can I say apart from welcome to the forum, you will just be wearing a permanent grin


----------

